# Starting a puppy on raw?



## turboduck (Feb 8, 2013)

Hello all! I've been lurking around the forum for a while, but this is my first post. I'm getting a Belgian Tervuren puppy in May and I've been trying to decide what to feed her. I like the idea of a prey-model raw diet, but the breeder is starting them on kibble after they're weaned. I don't want to cause any tummy upsets, and I _definitely_ don't want to hurt her, but I can't seem to find much on whether it's okay to start an eight-week old puppy on a raw diet since most people seem to have started their dogs on kibble and switched to raw when they were adults. Any advice on this would be greatly appreciated.

Also, I have a relative whose dog very much enjoys getting meat, but it's always been cooked and she's always had kibble too. Is it okay for her dog to be fed on kibble, but supplemented with raw meat and bones? I've read that feeding both kibble and raw can "confuse" the digestive system... any ideas on that?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

There are tons of threads here on weaning puppies to raw *Weaning puppies onto raw*

Weaning and raiseing pups on Raw!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

I got my puppy Chimera at 8 weeks old from the breeder who had been feeding her taste of the wild kibble and switched her onto raw after 2 days with me. i simply fasted her overnight (while she slept) and started her morning meal onto raw chicken necks and went from there.

she was SOOOOO much easier to get started onto raw being so young then my male who i didnt start onto raw untill he was like 1 year old? 
chicken necks are the best IMO for starting them, its not got alot of fat, heavy with bone, and hte bones are small and easy to chew for first timmers and small enough for smaller puppies.

i really wouldnt worry about the breeder weaning hte puppies onto kibble-you can start raw anytime!


----------



## turboduck (Feb 8, 2013)

Thank you both! Many of my close relatives are dog breeders (I'll get there one day!), and when I mentioned that I'd considered feeding this puppy a raw diet, I was met with the most staunch opposition I'd seen since my sister's wedding! I'm glad that there's an established community of people that feed their dogs PMR, because if there wasn't I'd be utterly lost and an outcast from my family :heh:
On that note, my aunt would like to know if it's safe to give a kibble-fed dog a frozen (she's concerned about the bacteria) raw bone occasionally as a treat. Having never had a raw-fed dog myself, I'm unsure of whether that would give her any digestive issues or anything.

Also, where do you find your chicken necks? I'm trying to find a local meat market, but there doesn't seem to be one within a few hours of here. I can't imagine that's something you can find in a grocery store, is it?


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I think you may have to ask at the store and maybe buy them in bulk. Every where is different and some one will come on here with better information.

To of my four dogs are feed both. Raw, kibble and home cooked. I have not had any problem with them at all. I'd tell her to go for it. Dogs are made to handle bacteria, why just the other day old Maddie went to chewing on a dead antelope head we found while on our walk. I just told her absolutely NO kissing your mom. 

Congrats on the new pup can't wait to see pic's


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I started a 2lb, 8 week old Toy Fox Terrier on raw the day I brought him home. I started him with chicken drummies and wings cut into sections. He had been weaned onto Pedigree pouches but had not had any kibble.

My JRT ate only kibble until she was 4 months old. Then I started giving her a turkey neck on the weekend. I slowly fed her more raw until I went to an all raw diet when she was 6 months old. She did fine transitioning that way. I don't think it ever hurts to add raw meat to any diet even if its just a small part of the diet.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

The younger the better to start raw. No transition, just do it. It's really the same as feeding an adult just more. Rather than one time a day, you will ne feeding at least three times. 


Liz, a member here raises Collies and Shelties and feeds raw. She weans them directly onto it. Never a bite of kibble. I'm on my phone at the moment so I can't post links, but look at the getting started guide on preymodelraw.com. Gives you tons of info.

And by the way, welcome and Congrats on the new puppy!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Welcome - I can't wait for puppy pics. We raise, show and train collies and shelties. I currently have one totally non vaccinated and raw fed 5 year old though she did get kibble for a couple of years until I learned better and now have 5 totally non vaccinated and raw fed youngsters. Two on the property and three co-owned. They were weaned directly onto raw and have never had kibble, grains, fruit or veg or any processed food other than treats like liver or lung that I dehydrate for them. They are fantastic and I can't wait for the next generation to see how much healthier they are than their parents. All our pups go to non vaccinating or Rabies only vaccinating and raw feeding homes. I wouldn't feed any dog any other way.


----------



## TJMagoo (Dec 17, 2011)

All of my dogs have been started on raw the day I brought them home - all at 8 weeks old. No problems and they dive right into it. Congrats on the new puppy. Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

Linus was started on raw by his breeder when he was weaned from his mom. Your making a great decision for your puppy.


----------



## nordanes (Dec 5, 2010)

I switched all my Danes to raw the day I got them. I believe it is the best way to go. Congrats on a new puppy and for feeding raw.


----------



## turboduck (Feb 8, 2013)

Well, little Lyra is here, and she had her first raw meal yesterday! She got a nice raw chicken back, and she was very suspicious at first... she was sure I was going to take it away from her, so she kept trying to jump out of her kiddy pool (where I'm feeding her) and hide! Unfortunately, my camera met with an unfortunate accident during my last mud run, so I don't have any pics of her first meal, but here's my most recent pictures of my baby girl!


----------



## sunnyberra (Jun 7, 2013)

She's absolutely adorable


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

turboduck said:


> Well, little Lyra is here, and she had her first raw meal yesterday! She got a nice raw chicken back, and she was very suspicious at first... she was sure I was going to take it away from her, so she kept trying to jump out of her kiddy pool (where I'm feeding her) and hide! Unfortunately, my camera met with an unfortunate accident during my last mud run, so I don't have any pics of her first meal, but here's my most recent pictures of my baby girl!
> View attachment 9110
> View attachment 9111



Gorgeous baby! Congratulations on the new addition and way to go with feeding raw! You wont be disappointed!


----------

